# Awesome Bass Day Part 2: Gator Lakes



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

So, since I fished East River so late, I still had the boat hooked up when I got my boy from school and had to run straight to the dentist office. Decided to fish Gator Lakes afterwards...it was insane. Caught 9 bass that went just under 25 lbs in under 2 hrs!!! I let my boy finally feel what a 5 lber feels like, that was the biggest...5.1 lbs. Caught a few that were at 4, some at 3, it was crazy. Fished from 330 to 530 in the afternoon. The water there was 68 degrees and this front coming through prolly fired em up. White trick worm done em in. This made my total for the day between East River at 20 bass for 40 lbs. People gotta be catching somewhere else too.....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

boy, those are dark bass. is the water in that lake dark? nice looking fish.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Dang, awesome haul bet that front did have them feeding....


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

That's a nice haul congrats, i'm gonna give'em hell saturday...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice. Days like that are rare!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

You are definitely the local "bass guy" for PFF! Nice report!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks, and i try to go crappie fishing where you go lol


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Great stuff, my son went crazy the first time he got to haul in a 5 pounder. If he wasn't before I bet he's hooked now.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Realtor said:


> boy, those are dark bass. is the water in that lake dark? nice looking fish.


 I may or may not have had a Bass in an aquarium for 3 years. He may have gotten darker in the winter and lighter in the sumer. He may have been on a front porch and exposed to diffrent temps? I have always thought they got darker in the winter with sunlight farther away than in the summer?? 

Hypothetically speaking, and just my .02


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

The water is a tannic black color. They are black year round for the most part. I would say 90% of these bass are always dark.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Your son will be hooked for life. Congrats


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jaster said:


> I may or may not have had a Bass in an aquarium for 3 years. He may have gotten darker in the winter and lighter in the sumer. He may have been on a front porch and exposed to diffrent temps? I have always thought they got darker in the winter with sunlight farther away than in the summer?? Hypothetically speaking, and just my .02


if you may have had one how big would he have gotten in three years?.....and is he still there and are you out if town ?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I used to fish lake Kississimee and the bass were black. I always thought it was because of the tanic acid in the water. That water looked like black coffee


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

I havnt heard of gator lakes where are they at?


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

It's ON!!!


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Buckchaser said:


> I havnt heard of gator lakes where are they at?


I think they are on Hurlburt Field.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah it is. Gotta have Jackson Guard Permit and fish it with a boat.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Where is Gator Lakes? I have the little one page map you buy a Jim's Fish Camp and I couldn't find it on there and then I googled it and still can't find it.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

It's on Hurlburt Field by the runway....gotta have military ID, Jackson Guard permit, and FL fishing license to be good out there


----------

